# canadian banks in ireland



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, can anyone tell me if there are any canadian bank in the northern or southern Ireland?
djam


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if there are any canadian bank in the northern or southern Ireland?
> djam


Just as a suggestion I would post this on the UK forum.

Cheers.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks will do


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if there are any canadian bank in the northern or southern Ireland?
> djam


I can say with reasonable certainty there are no branches of Canadian banks in any part of Ireland. As a retired banker here in Canada may I ask what you need such an arrangement for? Banks are set up with correspondent banks in different countries and that's how they move monies around.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I can say with reasonable certainty there are no branches of Canadian banks in any part of Ireland. As a retired banker here in Canada may I ask what you need such an arrangement for? Banks are set up with correspondent banks in different countries and that's how they move monies around.


Hi, I wanted to get an account opened before going over and have my credit card ect: ready
djam


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, I wanted to get an account opened before going over and have my credit card ect: ready
> djam


Do HSBC have branches in Ireland? If so, I believe they will open an account for you which can be easily transferred to Canada. The may also issue a credit card for you. 
I have to ask, if I may. Is this you emi/immigrating? If you're coming for an extended visit only at this time I can see a reason for a bank account (paying rent etc,) but your UK credit card will be quite okay here. Assuming you have access to ABM banking even opening an account isn't essential. You can always pay rent by cash/money order.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Do HSBC have branches in Ireland? If so, I believe they will open an account for you which can be easily transferred to Canada. The may also issue a credit card for you.
> I have to ask, if I may. Is this you emi/immigrating? If you're coming for an extended visit only at this time I can see a reason for a bank account (paying rent etc,) but your UK credit card will be quite okay here. Assuming you have access to ABM banking even opening an account isn't essential. You can always pay rent by cash/money order.


We are coming for good, so I want to open a bank account and get a canadian credit card before I go if possible to make things easier when I get there. I will check on the internet and see if HSBC have any branches here. Thanks again
Denise


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If I remember correctly from your previous posts you are both Canadian citizens. With your citizenship cards, passports and other credit cards you should have no problem opening account(s) once you arrive. Obtaining Canadian credit cards may be problematic. You have been gone a considerable length of time and the C/C companies will have no up-to-date credit bureau information to go on. From many other posts I have read I suggest you do not relinquish your UK cards or even advise them you are relocating overseas. Change the address(es) to that of a relative in Ireland and make arrangements for them to pay your account for you until the matter here is resolved. It could be quite some time before you receive credit on this side.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If I remember correctly from your previous posts you are both Canadian citizens. With your citizenship cards, passports and other credit cards you should have no problem opening account(s) once you arrive. Obtaining Canadian credit cards may be problematic. You have been gone a considerable length of time and the C/C companies will have no up-to-date credit bureau information to go on. From many other posts I have read I suggest you do not relinquish your UK cards or even advise them you are relocating overseas. Change the address(es) to that of a relative in Ireland and make arrangements for them to pay your account for you until the matter here is resolved. It could be quite some time before you receive credit on this side.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes we are going to keep our uk credit cards, my daughter is going to look after
> bills for us. \\like you said it could be a long time, thats why I was hoping to do it here as maybe they
> ...


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

I work for one of the 'big 5' Canadian banks in Toronto. There aren't any domestic banks operating in that part of the UK.

The best you would do is go with HSBC and transfer the account over to Canada after you arrive; but I doubt it would help with things like credit rating or being able to get a Canadian credit card ahead of time.

All Canadian card issuers have a residency (not citizenship) rule when they issue a credit card. You need to land here first.


----------

